# Does NOT appear to like other dogs?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't think why your guy might not like the little Yorki-Poo. Maybe he's just a little leery and will warm up to him. My sister had Yorki's and my Golden always got along well with them. Maybe your pup is jealous of your affections with other animals. Have you tried taking them to a park away from your house and see how they interact there? Sometimes it can be a territorial response.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can only share our story. Shadow loved everyone and everything as a young pup and spent many hours at our dog park. As he got older I realized he just did not like ALL other dogs. Tucker came to live with us when he was a year old and they do fine together. I have to be careful when Shadow meets up with another dog. I truly think if the other dog doesn't back down, I MAY have a dog fight on my hands.

He has done well in situations when we were charged, but when he saw another dog go after Tucker and my husband, he let loose some furry. I yelled so loudly it stopped all the dogs in their tracks for some reason. It was a yell that came from the gut and not the voice box. Pretty darn near scared myself.

Shadow does growl and give my niece's GR a hard time when he comes to stay with us, but only for the first 5 minutes. I hate those first five minutes, but I'm lucky because Bailey just runs away, and Shadow seems to listen to me when I tell him to "knock it off." Once the initial growling and getting in Bailey's face is over, we have easy and smooth living for at least 10 days. Bailey is a great dog. Shadow makes me want to hide sometimes.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson get's along with most other dogs....not all dogs like him though.  He does seem to have issues with Husky/german shepherds. My only thought is that it's because their ears are standing up.... :gotme: But he does good in the dog park....we don't usually hang around with the other dogs in the middle....we do the walk around the outside and throw the ball for him.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky likes most dogs but has issues with my step-son's hyper lab. I think the problem is that this dog is in LUCKY'S house and is very hyper. 

Outside Lucky makes an effort to play, but frankly this lab makes him nervous and he doesn't do much.

Lucky is bothered by this pup but will not growl ...he ignores to the best of his ability or sits by my husband as if making a statement.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe he doesnt like little dogs.....I have one that doesnt.... she cant stand them....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like the Yorkie was being a pest... and if your dog really *hated* the Yorkie, the Yorkie would be a medical mess right now! Often, what we humans freak out about is really only ritualized aggressive displays to serve as a form of communication between dogs. Has Russ been with other dogs before? 

If you want to try and get them to know each other, I'd start with something very neutral like going for a walk together. Do that several times with the Yorkie's owner. The idea is that they are in the same space, but the Yorkie isn't getting all up in Russ's business. Then have the Yorkie over, but each dog is tethered at opposite ends of the room with a chew bone or something - again, now they can "relax" in the same space, but neither can come over and harass the other one. Then transition to some off-leash play in the yard, with plenty of toys available and be on the Yorkie's butt as soon as he goes over to pester Russ. Sounds like the Yorkie needs to learn that Russ ins't there to be his personal play thing. My Whippet wouldn't tolorate that either and would snap at and back off a dog who she found irritating. Just like I would say, "knock it off!" to someone who kept following me around screaming, "Hey wanna play... wanna play... wanna play.... wanna play.... wanna play.... wanny play!" Let Russ know that you are the one in charge around there and you've "got his back" so to speak in that you won't let the Yorkie be a constant source of pestering.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It could well be that because the Yorkie is small, and was moving quickly and biting at him, Russell became overstimulated or agitated. He may have felt threatened, even though he is so much larger. The Yorkie is being obnoxious and needs to be corrected, and I use "knock it off" or "leave it" when either is getting pesty OR testy...It won't necessarily mean that Russell will be bad with other dogs.
Quiz's advice is good. I like taking two dogs together for leash walks to introduce them, and when on neutral territory and given a chance to simply share space, it does make it easier to then bring them together in one or the other's home - first contained, and gradually loose..


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

*You guys are the best!! This dog was all over Russ and In all fairness to my baby Russ had just had his nuetering done a few days before alfie the yorke came over. Russell is very low key and Alfie is extremelly high strung. But right before I made the call to remove Alfie, he (Russ)did a quick lunge movement. It scared me a bit. He has NOT been around other animals much. I have been laid up with pnemonia for a couple of weeks now and we have been in I told my mother in law that Alfie kept attempting to use Russ as a chew toy and that I put my foot down everytime, but the minute I looked away Alfie would make his grand move. So I probably should not worry to much.. Alphie kind of looks like a small cat. I thought maybe that was it. Who knows, but I really appreciate all the imput!! Thanks a bunch ALL!!!!! *


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

*Flying Quiz,*

* That was some awesome advice. It totally makes sence to me what you are saying and something I am without a doubt going to try. The slow approuch method makes a ton of sence. I am going to save your post to me and reread it and give it a solid try !! Thank You Very Much. Russells Mom....*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Our other issue when Bailey comes over is the way he's brought into Shadow's territory. Joe just opens the door and there's Bailey! I find it's much easier to have them outside, let them get used to one another again, and walk into our home together. 

Stephanie gives out great advice.


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

*Our Russell says Thanks for all the GREAT advise!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would say the nuetering played a small part in that. The fear of the little guy biting below you can do that. Stephanie gave you great advice though.


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hooch, I have to agree with you. After rethinking and rethinking about yesturdays experence, I am being unfair to Russ here He just got nuetered and this little half pint runt comes on in and starts making himself at home while I'm telling poor Russell to back off and keeping him away from the little one and actually the little one was the one with the mean streak. I should had packed alfie's little butt in his carrier and sent him home. The same think I would had done if it had been one of my childrens friends. This was not Russells fault, It was MINE. Considering Russell did not hurt him after all Alfie did to him shows Russ charactor, And it's all good there I told my mother in-law that I think her dog is great, but that I did not want Russell around him until he matures up a little bit and stops biting. My interests have to lie with Russ. I am however going to start taking him to the dog park where hopefully he can meet some friends to grow up with. Thanks So much all. Russell's Mom.*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Brady went to puppy kindergarten, we had an unusual class - it was 4 goldens and 2 labs. No other breeds. What was interesting was the goldens played with the goldens and the two labs stuck together. Our instructor told us that it was because dogs know there own kind. It is what they were used to seeing with their mother and siblings. She also made sure that we were aware to socialize with other breeds, all sizes, so they would get used to them.

i also believe that some dogs will not like or favor certain dogs, just as people sometimes don't like someone, or feel more drawn to someone.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering but has Russell been exposed to other dogs? like for example at the dog park? It is a good idea to make sure he is around other dogs and has the opportunity to play with them and not just be soley with people.


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

*Here's the thing. We bought Russell when he was 8 weeks old from a breader. I took Russ to the vet the next day for a checkup and trying to be a good mommy asked the Dr. all the questions I had lined up when I was done she said that it was a bad idea to have Russ around any other animals until he had all three sets of his shots and his rabies shot as well. She, I took Russ up everyday to pick up one of my sons from school and everyone would pet and love on Russ. Thought awesome job to me he is getting socialized. However, still no animals because, no shots. Finally he had all three sets of shots and had to wait another week for rabies shot. That was last week. Two days ago Russell went in to be nuetered, he is now not able to run or jump ect for 14 days. So the answer is no, he really has not been one on one up close to any dogs yet. It was not a lack of wanting, it was being told not to. I can't wait for Russ to get past this check point so that he can meet and great with doggie friends. By the way we went with the laser, so hopefully it might heal a little faster. Thanks:wavey:*


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

SolidGold,

I just had to write to you and tell you that I think your dogs are STUNNING I can't decide what color Russell is, but both of yours are just beautiful!!!! OurRussell


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

OurRussell said:


> SolidGold,
> 
> I just had to write to you and tell you that I think your dogs are STUNNING I can't decide what color Russell is, but both of yours are just beautiful!!!! OurRussell


 

Thank you so much! I think they compliment eachother...a blondie and a redhead! : They say a good way to judge the final color of the dogs coat would be to look at the ears... I don't know if I exactly believe this because Bella's ears are still darker than she is! Murphy however has darkened up as he has gotten older. I also think your vet is right- it is wise to keep Russell away from other dogs until he is fully vaccinated! You wouldn't want to risk it!


----------



## OurRussell (Mar 10, 2008)

SolidGold,

 Your Two beauty's make me want to call the breeder back and say hey you, Got another sweetie for me?? LOL. Your babies are just the sweetest things I have seen in a long time. My hope is my Russell is as Handsome as your Murphy. And for Gods sake send Bella to me. LOL LOL. Take Good Care. Russells mom


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff is a bit of a "Golden snob". If it's female, he likes it but he'll only associate with male Goldens. :doh: I hope that changes - perhaps once he's neutered. He actually bared his teeth at a large Rottie pup. (10 months old) - I was SHOCKED to say the least. I think he was intimidated by the size - the pup appeared only to want to play but Griff would have none of it.

Griff does look a wee bit puzzled at small dogs though - I'm not sure he knows if they are a dog.


----------

